# Electric projector screen in front of a LCD TV



## slm72 (Feb 4, 2010)

New here, great info on this site!

I'm planning my 'non dedicated' home theater in my basement now, I'm want to install a 100" 16:9 projector screen but I have kids that will be using the basement for X-Box and Kids movies. My thought was to install a average quality LCD flat screen TV on my projection wall and install an electric projector screen that will come down over the TV when we want to experience the theater. I don't want my kids using the projector for X-Box or Dora movies! Anyone out there have something similar? Anything i should be careful of with the screen?

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

Lots of people do similar things. Nothing special about the screen other than making sure you mount it out far enough to clear the TV well. Make sure you get one that's well tensioned so it's not waving like a flag at you.

Bryan


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done just that in my dual duty Living/HT space and i'm doing it again in my dedicated HT/Media room. There's also the option of the TV IN FRONT OF the projector screen in a Popup cabinet.This way a fixed frame screen can be used and the potential of the speakers/audio to be compromised by the drop down screen eliminated. Just a thought.


----------



## SilentJ20 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a manual pull-down screen in front of my LCD. Works great since they are both centered and I can use the sound system for either one. About the only thing I can think of to watch out for is if you are putting speakers behind the screen (ie, the center channel above the tv would be behind the lowered screen) that the screen should be acoustically transparent. Good luck!


----------



## slm72 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, In my mind it seems like it will work fine.

I've been researching screens, seems to be a lot of options. I was looking at this screen from Favi entertainment.

Anyone every hear of this brand? I realize you get what you pay for sometimes, but it's occasionally it's worth looking for the diamond in the rough too.

I don't think its sound transparent so I was going to try and position my center channel low enough to be viewable when the screen is down. How low is too low when positioning center channels?


----------



## slm72 (Feb 4, 2010)

bpape said:


> Welcome
> 
> Lots of people do similar things. Nothing special about the screen other than making sure you mount it out far enough to clear the TV well. Make sure you get one that's well tensioned so it's not waving like a flag at you.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

Does this mean I should specifically get a 'Tension' screen? I see there are many screens out there that are not specifically marked 'Tension'. It seems that adding this option adds significant cost. Can you add some weight to bottom of a non tension screen to help keep it taut? or is this a futile effort?


----------



## fakerus (Dec 23, 2009)

no, you will only wrinkle the screen.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A non-tension screen will tend to wave with air motion in the room which makes focus and detail very difficult. You can add a LITTLE weight to the bottom but it has to be the same all the way across, not just in one place. It's still not the same as a tensioned screen and can cause the wrinkling as noted above.

Bryan


----------

